# Rid Ich Treatment Question



## Fishy:) (Apr 10, 2010)

So I started the rid ich treatment yesterday since the fish have ich. I have a five gallon tank and Ive been putting 1/2 teaspoon of the treatment in there since the bottle says one teaspoon per 10 gallons. Is this right or should I be putting the full teaspoon in their tank even though its a five gallon?


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2010)

logically your doseage is correct. 1 tsp for 10 = 1/2tsp for 5.


----------



## Fishy:) (Apr 10, 2010)

ok and the water is murky is this alright?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Expect weird water from meds. Watch the fish, don't worry about the water until treatment is done.


----------



## kdanna (May 7, 2010)

just treated my 10 gallon with rid ich about a month ago. I used one teaspon like it says, and everyone recoved. so i say, follow the instructions!


----------

